# Thank you gbatemp for HOSTING M3WIKI!



## cubanresourceful (Jan 2, 2007)

I just want to say, on the behalf of teamxl, thank you for hosting m3wiki. I thought it was gone for sure, to host it using your own bandwidth was extremely generous, and there should be more generous sites like you! Thank you!


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Indeed, even though I don't use it, my respect for the dedicated admins at this site has risen yet again.  Hosting tis out of their own funds is truly a nice thing to do.   

Thank you for being ****ing awesome GBATEMP!


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2007)

your avatar is way more ****ing awesome than GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kaola Su has had my heart for a long time

I voted for "There should really be a Golden Sun remake."


----------



## Bowser128 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks on behalf of all the members of GBATMW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm sure Leo or RueGorE will thank you on behalf of the staff)


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> your avatar is way better than GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoot!  Another Su fan!  All of my friends are like OMG SHINOBU IZ BETTER LOLOLOLOLOL!!  >_>  The fools. 

But I would have to disagree on the golden sun remake.  They need a third golden sun, on the DS, with wifi.  A remake would just be meh, I mean, how can you improve apon perfection?  Unless they added Koala Su as an unlockable secret ultimate character, it would be impossible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Some more beer!  Getting drunk while still a minor FTW!!

GBATEMP SUPER MASSIVE PARTY MACHINE!!!!!


...  K, I am way hyper, time for me to lay off the oreos.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehehehm I love Love Hina, the best. Costello, how did you vote for Golden Sun, when I did also and it says 1 vote???


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2007)

that's because I lied! I didn't vote, I realized I didn't actually want just a REMAKE of golden sun. Yeah I want a new game!


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, good one, really. Seeing as you are an admin, thanks for hosting m3wiki. Alot of peoples are happy! ^^


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Jan 2, 2007)

Great decision! 

Thanks for the support, on behalf of everyone at GBATMW.


----------



## RueGorE (Jan 3, 2007)

I also thank you and everyone else at GBAtemp for hosting it for us.

Our previous host quite abruptly terminated our service because it was affecting his business due to our site (and m3wiki) eating up too much of his CPU cycles. Oh well, that's how things roll, eh?

Again, thanks!


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2007)

M3Wiki is awesome, thank you for such a great wiki!


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> I also thank you and everyone else at GBAtemp for hosting it for us.
> 
> Our previous host quite abruptly terminated our service because it was affecting his business due to our site (and m3wiki) eating up too much of his CPU cycles. Oh well, that's how things roll, eh?
> 
> Again, thanks!



Sorry for off-topicness, but arent you from GBA The Movie Way? By the way, nice avatar, is it from an anime or manga?


----------



## leoedin (Jan 3, 2007)

RueGore (Forum Whore) is from GBATMW...

Yeah Costello! thanks. I hope I don't eat up too much bandwidth


----------



## RueGorE (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cubanresourceful @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Sorry for off-topicness, but arent you from GBA The Movie Way? By the way, nice avatar, is it from an anime or manga?



Yes, I am. What, I can't be a member of this forum too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, my avatar is from an anime. Um, it's also from a manga hehe. She is Mizuho Kazami, from the show Please Teacher. Isn't she just so kawaii?


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubanresourceful @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for off-topicness, but arent you from GBA The Movie Way? By the way, nice avatar, is it from an anime or manga?
> ...


I knew you were familiar, i dont know what "kawaii" is, but i know shes hot. lol


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i dont know what "kawaii" is, but i know shes hot.








       "Kawaii" means cute    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On-topic: 

Thanks, from yet another GBATMW member


----------

